# Weirdest evening of my life



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Went to my local shopping park last night. I was sat eating a McChicken sandwich in Mcdonalds, got up to get a napkin and when I turned round there was a, er, 'mentally challenged' man smearing my sandwich over his face. Lettuce and mayonaise everywhere. His carer came running over from the counter and said "I'm so sorry. He always does this." (His name was Neil, and he showed me his new watch as well.)

When I left, hungry, to go back to my car I couldn't get out my parking space for a few minutes because a woman had backed her car into a midgets motorbike, and they were having an argument.

I don't think I'd believe this story myself If I heard it, but it's true!!

I'm scared.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

GoingTTooFast said:


> when I turned round there was a, er, 'mentally challenged' man smearing my sandwich over his face


Lost mouthful of coffee over desk at this point



GoingTTooFast said:


> a woman had backed her car into a midgets motorbike


Have now fallen off chair!

Brilliant


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Were you in Twin Peaks?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Do you live in Norwich?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Kell said:


> Do you live in Norwich?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I believe it's actually spelt Naaaarrch :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Went to my local shopping park last night. I was sat eating a McChicken sandwich in Mcdonalds


That's the bit that I find scary ....

"why" ... just "why would you do that" ???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Went to my local shopping park last night. I was sat eating a McChicken sandwich in Mcdonalds, got up to get a napkin and when I turned round there was a, er, 'mentally challenged' man smearing my sandwich over his face. Lettuce and mayonaise everywhere. His carer came running over from the counter and said "I'm so sorry. He always does this.


Well keep a closer F^&king eye no him then [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> (His name was Neil, and he showed me his new watch as well.)


And, before any of your smart arses says anything, *no, it wasn't me!* [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > (His name was Neil, and he showed me his new watch as well.)
> ...


Theres a piece of lettuce and a smear of mayo on your cheek :lol: - you sure it wasn't you?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Do you live in Norwich?
> ...


You complete set of cu**s.

Norwich mentalists only smear Big Macs, none of your namby pamby chicken sandwiches.

I'm surprised you didn't join in. When in Rome.......


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> when I turned round there was a, er, 'mentally challenged' man smearing my sandwich over his face. Lettuce and mayonaise everywhere.


Those mirrors in McDonalds aren't any good for the old agoraphobia either.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Were magic mushrooms involved?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

AidenL said:


> Theres a piece of lettuce and a smear of mayo on your cheek :lol: - you sure it wasn't you?


It's wasn't mayo on my cheeks. TTotal just forgot to clear his mess up!! :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gizzem twas..... :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Goingtoofast :- Sometimes things come in threes, anything else happened to you today?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Goingtoofast :- Sometimes things come in threes, anything else happened to you today?


Not yet, but no doubt I'll get chased by a clown or mugged by a bearded lady when I go to the shops ..  :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was once offered a job as a clown.

But I turned it down as they wanted me to work funny hours.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Kell said:


> I was once offered a job as a clown.
> 
> But I turned it down as they wanted me to work funny hours.


Booo! Get Off!  :wink:

2 cannibals eating a clown. One says to the other 'does this taste funny to you?'

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What has him 'getting his coat' got to do with tasting funny? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> .........or mugged by a bearded lady when I go to the shops ..  :wink:


You're quite safe mate .......Dotti lives in Essex!


----------



## Ian golstat (Sep 8, 2004)

But there is a bearded lady in Guildford..........

Google it and see.....


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Our local bearded lady died recently. She was hit by a midget fired from a canon..

Police say it was a freak accident. :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

[smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > .........or mugged by a bearded lady when I go to the shops ..  :wink:
> ...


Lakeside anyone?


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

This post sounds like something out of the twilight zone :lol:

Remember that programme really weird stuff going on!

Karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Dotti said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


Anyway i know off topic but what have you done with your avatar Dotti??

Karen


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Think the implication is that she does it like a rabbit...

(Shits on the grass in little balls) :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UK Performance said:


> Anyway i know off topic but what have you done with your avatar Dotti??
> 
> Karen


Hi Karen, I just fancied a change :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> before any of your smart arses says anything, *no, it wasn't me!* [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


MWA HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > before any of your smart arses says anything, *no, it wasn't me!* [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> ...


That cracks me up. Didn't Neil pull a bicycle out of the bath in that sketch?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeah! haha!

The water was so dirty :lol: :lol:


----------

